#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Anatel - Sistema Mosaico - Dúvidas

## netlandbr

Bom dia carros amigos! 

Estou trabalhando para deixar minha empresa conforme as leis desse nosso pais, encaminhei meus documentos para o sistema MOSAICO da Anatel e nos demais itens estão em conformidade a eles, mas me retornaram 3 itens que devo efetuar alterações, alguém que já tenha feito pode me dar uma ajuda nesses itens? 

Obrigado até então!

----------


## sphreak

Seu projeto de rede não possui um engenheiro responsável (não confunda com responsável técnico pela empresa.. É responsável técnico pelo projeto de rede). Contrate um engenheiro de telecomunicações para executar o projeto de rede. 

Você não informou a capacidade de atendimento bem como taxa de expansão prevista. Faça a correção.

Você não fez o diagrama de provimento do sistema desde a captação do link, passando pelo sistema do seu provedor até chegar ao cliente. Contrate um engenheiro em telecomunicações para desenvolver o diagrama.

Abraço

----------


## netlandbr

> Seu projeto de rede não possui um engenheiro responsável (não confunda com responsável técnico pela empresa.. É responsável técnico pelo projeto de rede). Contrate um engenheiro de telecomunicações para executar o projeto de rede. 
> 
> Você não informou a capacidade de atendimento bem como taxa de expansão prevista. Faça a correção.
> 
> Você não fez o diagrama de provimento do sistema desde a captação do link, passando pelo sistema do seu provedor até chegar ao cliente. Contrate um engenheiro em telecomunicações para desenvolver o diagrama.
> 
> Abraço


Opa obrigado pela resposta! Meio que entendi o que é necessário, você teria algum modelo para eu seguir? o engenheiro eu tenho, porem ele não sabe como fazer o projeto apenas cobrar!

----------


## sphreak

> Opa obrigado pela resposta! Meio que entendi o que é necessário, você teria algum modelo para eu seguir? o engenheiro eu tenho, porem ele não sabe como fazer o projeto apenas cobrar!


Amigo.. Essa sua afirmação é grave!!! Troque de engenheiro!!! Se ele não sabe fazer projeto de telecomunicações ele sabe o quê? É como um médico dizer que não conhece anatomia (1ª semana de aula da faculdade)...

Eu não tenho porque faz tempo que tirei a minha e quem fez esses projetos foi o engenheiro... Afinal a responsabilidade se der m***** é dele que assinou...

Verifica isso aí... Afinal o Engº tem que fazer estudo de caso pra se responsabilizar pelo projeto.

Leia esse tópico aqui: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=120153

Ele tem alguns anexos que podem te dar uma luz. O 3º anexo do início do tópico me parece ser bem completo.

----------


## douglito

A legislação brasileira e a pior do mundo no ramo das telecomunicações que trabalhar e paga tudo no preço vai trocar dinheiro essa é a realidade

Sent from my XT1225 using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## netlandbr

Mandei novamente meu arquivos agora de forma correta e o mesmo retornou esse erro, alguém para dar uma luz???

Obrigado

----------


## sphreak

teu pedido de SCM foi rejeitado. O problema pode ser desde CNAE errado na Receita Federal, dividas com a receita, falta de certidão negativa, dívidas ou restrições perante a ANATEL, decurso de prazo para pagamento dos boletos da outorga, empresa do tipo ME, problemas diversos com Engenheiro, Crea, projeto, etc... Se tiver uma agência da ANATEL próxima de onde você mora vá até lá e peça informações... ou ligue no 1331 com os números de protocolo etc e peça pro atendente verificar.

----------


## netlandbr

> teu pedido de SCM foi rejeitado. O problema pode ser desde CNAE errado na Receita Federal, dividas com a receita, falta de certidão negativa, dívidas ou restrições perante a ANATEL, decurso de prazo para pagamento dos boletos da outorga, empresa do tipo ME, problemas diversos com Engenheiro, Crea, projeto, etc... Se tiver uma agência da ANATEL próxima de onde você mora vá até lá e peça informações... ou ligue no 1331 com os números de protocolo etc e peça pro atendente verificar.


Então entrei em contato com a Anatel e o problema era lá e não em meus documentos, agora ficou faltando ainda um item, alguém um documento desses preenchido para eu ter uma base? obrigado

----------


## michelkalinoski

Peça para seu Engenheiro logar no CREANET a tirar a ART de Projeto / Sistema de comunicação via rádio. Em observações coloque "Projeto Básico de Serviço de Comunicação e Multimídia com uso de rádio frequência utilizado para trâmites relacionados com a Anatel

----------


## gandhi

bom dia amigao entrei com pedido para cadastro no mosaico na anatel demora muito para vim o login e a senha???? pois o meu ja passou de um mes e nao veio nada ainda

----------


## michelkalinoski

Não chega nada mesmo, é você que se autocadastra e seu email vai estar vinculado no SEI. O seu já de estar pronto, um envelope meu que chegou lá nesta quarta, sexta feira já estava feito.

https://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/se/portal/b/login.php

Clique em "não sou cadastrado"

----------


## gandhi

mewww muito obrigado amigo liguei la na anatel, e fui ate la e mandaram um protocolo e que viria online um login e senha, cara muito obrigado mesmo

----------


## michelkalinoski

Afi, nem eles entendem o sistema, kkkk, disponha

----------


## netlandbr

Ola Gandhi o meu demorou uma semana liga para o numero 61 2312-1817 e fala com a fernanda e pede o motivo no qual não liberou

----------

